# Question



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I think you're on the right track keeping out the people who just post to sell and dissapear. 

I'm new here, have nothing to sell but I would like to see what's for sale. Can you limit posting only? That way everyone can shop in the classifieds, but only 50+ can sell.

As far as donations, do you have a suggested amount? Or is there an average amount?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

twomode said:


> I think you're on the right track keeping out the people who just post to sell and dissapear.
> 
> I'm knew here, have nothing to sell but I would like to see what's for sale. Can you limit posting only? That way everyone can shop in the classifieds, but only 50+ can sell.


I'm not answering for Bruce (or js), but I'll give it a shot. :mrgreen:

The reasoning for not being able to view the classifieds is probably because you could then PM the seller and try to initiate a sale. If you are a newer member, this can more often lead to a bad deal than if you were not.



twomode said:


> As far as donations, do you have a suggested amount? Or is there an average amount?


There are different denominations in the link below. Anything is better than nothing. :smt023

http://www.handgunforum.net/payments.php


----------

